
Apple will reportedly store Russian user data, possibly decrypt on request - mimixco
https://venturebeat.com/2019/02/01/apple-will-reportedly-store-russian-user-data-locally-possibly-decrypt-on-request/
======
qwerty456127
Privacy-concerned users in Russia will just switch to rootable Android devices
they can set up the way to store the data a more safe way.

